# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  new telephone point in house

## brandy

Can anyone inform me what the cost would be to install an additional telephone point in a single
storey dwelling :Smilie:

----------


## Tomo

Depends on location, and type of construction....1/2 storey, tin/tile roof, internal/external wall. 
I charge from $99 in Western Sydney.

----------


## Moondog55

My sparky refused to charge me as it was too quick and easy and i already had the CAT5 cable.
You are not supposed to do it if you don't have the license but that is just BS,

----------


## Armers

> You are not supposed to do it if you don't have the license but that is just BS,

  LOL No wonder i have no work these days...  :Rolleyes:    
Telstra is about 195ish a point... 
100-120 a point for phone points is roughly the price depending on the house.  
Cheers

----------


## brandy

Many thanks for all the replies.Much appreciated.

----------


## rusel

Hi
What I use and have use for many years are wireless phones, One base station and 3-4 hand sets even got one in the shed no need for phone points and you can move them any time. Let you walk around home while on the phone.My has hand free on the hand set and can be used as a intercom as well.
Might be better to spend the money on something like this then wall sockets 
Russell

----------


## Tomo

That can work well Russell, unless you need to move an internet modem or fax to another room.

----------


## olfella

> Hi
> What I use and have use for many years are wireless phones, One base station and 3-4 hand sets even got one in the shed no need for phone points and you can move them any time. Let you walk around home while on the phone.My has hand free on the hand set and can be used as a intercom as well.
> Might be better to spend the money on something like this then wall sockets 
> Russell

   Good until a power failure then no phone. I think you still need one old hard wired handset for emergencies - at least until Joolia rolls out her fibre :Biggrin:

----------


## Pugs

> Good until a power failure then no phone. I think you still need one old hard wired handset for emergencies - at least until Joolia rolls out her fibre

  which will have a battery back up for such things

----------

